# whats lighter ,9spd ultegra cranks or



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

10spd. ultegra cranks ,in a 39-53 double 172.5 arms & b.b???


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

FC-6500, 672 g; BB-6500, 235g. Total: ~900 g

FC-6600 with BB, 838 g


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

thanx doc,now its 2:26 sat. am ,now go to sleep


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I got those weights off weightweenies. You might want to browse around there more for weights of various components.


----------

